# Simply Tap - MaxPayne3 £24.99 / Ghost Recon £27.99



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Came across this on another forum.
I'm thinking of picking up Max Payne 3.

Seems legit as other people have ordered from them and received the games.

*Simply Tap is a Android/IOS free application.

The conditions on this one though are it's for new customers only, and the £5 cashback doesn't apply. 
Therefore if you've previously used simplytap and wish to get this deal you'll have to register a new account and probably use a new card.

Instructions are as follows:

* Download the simplytap app to your phone/tablet either on Android Marketplace or Apple app store

* Register a new account (remember..new customers only so new account needed)

* On the main screen where it says enter a code, enter: 
MXPAYN3XB for the Xbox version 
MXPAYN3PS for the PS3 version

GHOSTXB for the Xbox version 
GHOSTPS for the PS3 version

* Continue through the checkout process registering card details etc.*


----------

